# Who has the best Black Friday deals?



## Username (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm planning to buy 100 medium boxes and 1000 medium frames to go with them. I'm happy with the Mann Lake frames I purchased last year, but I'm not opposed to another brand if they are just as good and are less expensive. I'm sure there are other items I'll add to my shopping cart, but the boxes and frames will be my biggest purchase.

I'll start the thread off with a great deal listed elsewhere on Beesource. I just placed an order with Larry for the ProVap 110. Fifty dollars off through Sunday!

Brian


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Dunno about the best, but Mann Lake has a sale starting 11/23, 11% off entire site and lots of other stuff with big discounts.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

What is the discount code for Mann Lake? Can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Ohio Bee box company has done a deal on black friday the last few years. 10 dollar deeps and 8 dollar mediums. free shipping on orders over 100. not sure if they are going to do it this year, but ill be buying from them over mann lake if they do. not sure whats going to be a better deal with the bulk you are buying in however.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Fishmaster50 said:


> What is the discount code for Mann Lake? Can’t seem to find it.


Try it today. The entire site is 11% off through Monday.


----------



## hawkeyeegghead (Oct 1, 2017)

Username said:


> I'm planning to buy 100 medium boxes and 1000 medium frames to go with them. I'm happy with the Mann Lake frames I purchased last year, but I'm not opposed to another brand if they are just as good and are less expensive. I'm sure there are other items I'll add to my shopping cart, but the boxes and frames will be my biggest purchase.
> 
> I'll start the thread off with a great deal listed elsewhere on Beesource. I just placed an order with Larry for the ProVap 110. Fifty dollars off through Sunday!
> 
> Brian


Sales I'm tracking: Broodminder has a $20 off deal. I really like Betterbee's frames; their sister company and woodenware producer Humble Abode has 10% off wooden ware and 1/2 off shipping. I was hoping better offerings from Blue Sky Bee to stock up on poly equipment but their sales are on select items. MannLake seems to have some of the best all around sales if you spend $100 to get the free shipping and 11% off. (They must shop at Menards?)


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Fishmaster50 said:


> What is the discount code for Mann Lake? Can’t seem to find it.


No need. The discount is applied automatically at checkout.


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

Kelleys is hyping a Huge Cyber Monday sale. Not sure of the discounts as they aren't advertised, but I will be checking on them Monday.


----------



## Bolichsbees (Jul 31, 2016)

Although I've bought from manlake numerous times, when it comes to boxes of any kind, I buy from my Amish friend Pete. His dad turned the business over to him a few years ago and he's doing well with it. Nice guy and fair prices. He makes his boxes from Cypress wood, so no painting. 

If you're within a few hours of him, you can pick up. He also ships. He supplies a few commercial guys, so can take large orders. I buy nucs from him, sometimes 20 at a time, other times 100. 

Check him out...

bb


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

The Mann Lake 11% is nice, but the Hivebuster deals were pretty boring unless you needed a smoker or beesuit.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone ever use Humble Abode budget frames?


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Anyone ever use Humble Abode budget frames?


That’s all I use. They are located approximately 1 hour away from my home. We run all budget boxes and frames from them. They are definitely good to go!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Nhaupt2 said:


> Ohio Bee box company has done a deal on black friday the last few years. 10 dollar deeps and 8 dollar mediums. free shipping on orders over 100. not sure if they are going to do it this year, but ill be buying from them over mann lake if they do. not sure whats going to be a better deal with the bulk you are buying in however.


Thanks for the information. Even regular prices are very good. Will be looking for any sales. If you see them on sale please send message. Thanks.


----------



## Hedghawg (Apr 25, 2016)

I've got an order in my cart on the Ohio Bee box website just waiting to see if they discount things Monday. Even if they don't it's still a better bargain than any place within 2 hours of me


----------



## Beltane (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm also waiting to see if Ohio Bee Box is offering any sale. Their equipment is the best.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, this has been a disappointing Black Friday for me. I was waiting to see if I was buying a few lifts of lumber or ordering from somewhere, guess I will be milling my own it seems.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Beltane said:


> I'm also waiting to see if Ohio Bee Box is offering any sale. Their equipment is the best.


What makes it better than stuff from the usual suspects?


----------



## Hedghawg (Apr 25, 2016)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> What makes it better than stuff from the usual suspects?


I'm wondering the same thing but if the quality is anything near the others, the prices are the kicker. It's a shame I can order something online and have it delivered significantly cheaper than I can get it locally.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 28, 2016)

Do the Ohio boxes compare best to Mann Lake?s Budget, Commercial, or Select grade?


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Beltane said:


> I'm also waiting to see if Ohio Bee Box is offering any sale. Their equipment is the best.


I'm not seeing any deals from Ohio Bee Box.

I just need 4 mediums with frames and foundation, painted and assembled. 

With their 11% discount and free shipping, Mann Lake comes out to $213.62 (including $14.44 sales tax).

Shastina Bee Girls doesn't charge tax to CA, but they have a $7.99 "handling fee," so they come out to $203.79. That's the best price I've found so far, but my last purchase from them in spring of 2017 had a nuc lid that was damaged, possibly due to poor assembly practices, so I'm leaning toward Mann Lake.

Any see better prices for mediums with frames, in small quantities?


----------



## Hedghawg (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen nothing. I went ahead with my order to Ohio Bee Box just a bit ago, they'll probably have a sale before the spring but next thing you know it'll be spring and I'll be in emergency mode getting things together.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> I just need 4 mediums with frames and foundation, painted and assembled.
> 
> With their 11% discount and free shipping, Mann Lake comes out to $213.62 (including $14.44 sales tax).


Or maybe I should go with their "Growing Apiary Kit," which has those same 4 supers and frames, plus a bottom board, entrance reducer, and top covers, for only $20 more than the 4 supers separately.

I use migratory covers on my hives, but I suppose I could try out a telescoping + inner cover to see if there's any difference here in Southern California.


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Lappes bees are great https://www.lappesbeesupply.com
Great prices and great people
Here is a referral https://goo.gl/DrfCPo


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Jtcmedic said:


> Lappes bees are great https://www.lappesbeesupply.com
> Great prices and great people
> Here is a referral https://goo.gl/DrfCPo


That referral offers me a $0.00 discount in exchange for my email address. Not compelling.


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> Or maybe I should go with their "Growing Apiary Kit," which has those same 4 supers and frames, plus a bottom board, entrance reducer, and top covers, for only $20 more than the 4 supers separately.
> 
> I use migratory covers on my hives, but I suppose I could try out a telescoping + inner cover to see if there's any difference here in Southern California.


You need to check out Kelleys. Their commercial grade is fine.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

roddo27846 said:


> You need to check out Kelleys. Their commercial grade is fine.


Thanks!!!! With the price break at 5 boxes/50 frames, their 12% site-wide discount, and no sales tax, I was able to get 5 sets for less than the price of 4 at Mann Lake. I owe you a beer.


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Well sorry it didn’t work 12%off, free shipping and bee bucks I like them and they are a small family business


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

Jtcmedic said:


> Well sorry it didn’t work 12%off, free shipping and bee bucks I like them and they are a small family business


Lappe's cedar bottom boards with trays are a great deal. The trays fit tight and seal off better than most. I buy from them as well. But Kelleys has good deals on boxes and frames.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> Thanks!!!! With the price break at 5 boxes/50 frames, their 12% site-wide discount, and no sales tax, I was able to get 5 sets for less than the price of 4 at Mann Lake. I owe you a beer.


So these arrived, and they're good. Build quality is good, and the paint coverage is good. I can't tell the difference between commercial grade and my other boxes, but then again I did not inspect that carefully. As long as they're square, and the frames fit, I'm good.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Got 200 boxes/tops from mann lake 3 years ago. Within a year they started to rot like the wood was blow down. (wood laying down on the ground) I have been a wood worker for 35 years so I know a thing or two. Got mad enough to put a box cutting machine together and started cutting my own again. Cutting out 2000 next few months getting ready for spring. Anyway - check out the wood from who ever you buy from. I now wax dip anything I build. (and I build alot)


----------

